# AlpenX mit Fully oder Hardtail angehen?



## B.Z. (22. Juli 2007)

Hi Jungs,

ich wollte mal ein paar Meinungen hören, ohne eine Fully- / HT-Diskussion anzuzetteln.  

Zusammen mit einem Kumpel werde ich im August die Albrecht-Transalp Garmisch-Partenkirchen / Gardasee angehen. (7 Tagesetappen)

Ich kann mich nicht entscheiden, ob ich mit dem Genius oder dem Scale fahren soll.  

Das Herz sagt: Hardtail. (subjektiv) brauche ich damit so viel weniger Kraft, es ist schneller, leichter. Ich fahre damit einfach lieber als mit dem Fully.

Aber: Die gestreckte Sitzposition. Nach 50-60 Km nonstop ohne Pause meldet sich der Rücken und dann auch noch einen Rucksack mit 6-7 Kg zusätzlich?

Der Kopf sagt: Fully. Die Sitzposition ist aufrechter, entspannter.

Aber: Das höhere Gewicht ist immer spürbar. Man kann (ohne merkwürdige Konstruktionen) keinen 2. Flaschenhalter montieren. Also müsste ich mit Trinkblase fahren, noch mehr Gewicht auf dem Rücken.

Ich kann mich nicht zu einer Entscheidung durchringen. Das wird mein erster AlpenX. Was sagen denn die "Alten Hasen?"

Vielen Dank für ein bischen Entscheidungshilfe.  

LG

Bernd


----------



## dubbel (22. Juli 2007)

B.Z. schrieb:


> Was sagen denn die "Alten Hasen?"



1.) anstatt darüber nachzudenken, welches der beiden beiks dich mehr stört, solltest du das ganze positiver sehen; es geht beides. 

2.) falls du das ganze als rennen fahren willst, eher das hardtail, 
wenn es um den spaß geht: fully (das gewicht inkl. trinkblase hat meines wissens bisher noch jeder geschafft. nimm halt nur die hälfte mit...). 

und wenn mir nach 60 km der rücken wehtäte, würde sich für mich die frage gar nicht erst stellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AK13 (22. Juli 2007)

B.Z. schrieb:


> Hi Jungs,
> 
> ich wollte mal ein paar Meinungen hören, ohne eine Fully- / HT-Diskussion anzuzetteln.
> 
> ...



Wieso bekommst Du den zweiten Flaschenhalter nicht an Dein Genius? Zu Deiner Frage: Fully


----------



## tvaellen (22. Juli 2007)

B.Z. schrieb:


> Hi Jungs,
> ...
> Zusammen mit einem Kumpel werde ich im August die Albrecht-Transalp Garmisch-Partenkirchen / Gardasee angehen. (7 Tagesetappen)
> 
> Ich kann mich nicht entscheiden, ob ich mit dem Genius oder dem Scale fahren soll.



Weder-Noch.
Das sind doch beides bessere Baumarkträder, mit denen kann man doch keinen AlpenX fahren...
















Gruss
Tvaellen
der sich demnächst mit seinem Hardtail auf eine ähnliche Strecke begibt (allerdings mit weitaus weniger Höhenmeter). Bei 3  Tagesetappen mit mehr als 2.200 hm würde ich um jedes Gramm kämpfen


----------



## B.Z. (22. Juli 2007)

AK13 schrieb:


> Wieso bekommst Du den zweiten Flaschenhalter nicht an Dein Genius? Zu Deiner Frage: Fully



Wie denn? Wenn, dann doch nur mit irgend welchen Adaptern.  

@ tvaellen   



> Weder-Noch.
> Das sind doch beides bessere Baumarkträder, mit denen kann man doch keinen AlpenX fahren...



Was heist da bessere? Die habe ich aus dem Baumarkt!


----------



## knooty (22. Juli 2007)

...also, ich würde beide nehmen...!


----------



## karstb (22. Juli 2007)

Das ist aber eine Luxusfrage. 
Wenn du möchtest, kann ich dir gerne ein Fully im Tausch anbieten, das sehr bequem ist und mit dem erwiesenermaßen locker >2200Hm/d zu schaffen sind, falls du Befürchtungen wegen des Gewichts haben solltest.

Für den Fall, dass du mein Angebot nicht annehmen solltest, würde ich dir vorschlagen, das Genius zu nehmen. Die paar Gramm sind absolut egal. Selbst bei der TAC wird es eingesetzt (ob auch ganz vorne, weiß ich aber nicht).


----------



## B.Z. (23. Juli 2007)

karstb schrieb:


> Das ist aber eine Luxusfrage...



Ich weis...  



> Bei 3 Tagesetappen mit mehr als 2.200 hm würde ich um jedes Gramm kämpfen



Dieses Argument hat mich am meisten überzeugt (bzw. ist es das, was ich hören wollte, um evtl. doch das HT zu nehmen   ). 

Wie dem auch sei, wir fahren jetzt von Donnerstag bis Sonntag nach Lermoos zum biken, gewissermaßen als Generalprobe. Dort stößt noch ein 3. Mann dazu, der evtl. mitfahren will, aber nicht viel trainieren konnte, um zu sehen, ob er fit genug ist.

Für diese 3 Tage werde ich das HT nehmen. Fällt mir danach Kreuz oder Hinterteil ab, kann ich den AlpenX immer noch mit dem Fully angehen.  

LG

Bernd


----------



## Roberino (23. Juli 2007)

Ich war nun zum zweiten Mal in den Bergen unterwegs. Eben am Wochenende Abfahrten am Tuxer, am Schlüsseljoch oder am Pfitscherjoch (Richtung Schlegeisspeicher) haben mir mal wieder gezeigt, dass man mit einem Fully mehr Spaß hat.

Mit einem HT gehen die Abfahrten tierisch auf die Oberschenkel und Waden, wenn man 800 Höhenmeter im Stehen runter fahren will. 

Mein nächster Bock wird definitv ein Fully werden. Pfeif doch auf die paar Gramm. Kleiner Scherz am Rande: Nimm die paar Gramm doch ab, dann ist es auch wieder ausgewogen 



B.Z. schrieb:


> Aber: Die gestreckte Sitzposition. Nach 50-60 Km nonstop ohne Pause meldet sich der Rücken und dann auch noch einen Rucksack mit 6-7 Kg zusätzlich?


Du fährst beim Cross keine 60km am Stück, man macht auch mal ne Pause. Und die 7 kg im Rucksack kann ich nur sagen, nimm einen Marken Rucksack, z.B. Deuter, und es wird nicht sooo schlimm werden.



B.Z. schrieb:


> Man kann (ohne merkwürdige Konstruktionen) keinen 2. Flaschenhalter montieren. Also müsste ich mit Trinkblase fahren, noch mehr Gewicht auf dem Rücken.


Man kann wohl eine zweite Halterung montieren, ohne das merkwürdig aussieht. Z.B. haben Rennradfahrer hinter dem Sattel eine Halterung für zwei Flaschen. Habe ich am Wochenende an einem anderen Bike auch gesehen. Trinkblase ist nicht zwingend notwendig. Du kannst auch nur ein am Bike haben, die andere in einer Seitentasche im Rucksack.


----------



## AK13 (23. Juli 2007)

Mein Scott Genius MC40 hat zwei Flaschenhalter. In den einen paßt eine 1l Flasche und in die anderen eine 0,5l Flasche. Gibt es da von Genius MC50 zu Genius MC10 Unterschiede? (Material ist bekannt)


----------



## B.Z. (23. Juli 2007)

Ja, ok, Trinkflaschenhalterung hinter dem Sattel, daran habe ich auch schon gedacht.

Aber ich wüsste nicht, wo ich am Rahmen eine 2. Flaschenhalterung anbringen sollte?  

Rucksack wird wohl ein Deuter werden. Ich habe schon den Hydro 6 mit Trinkblase, mit dem ich sehr zufrieden bin. Ich muß mich nur noch schlau machen, welches Modell am sinnvollsten ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AK13 (23. Juli 2007)

Dann ist bei Carbonrahmen wahrscheinlich kein zweiter Flaschenhalter vorgesehen


----------



## dubbel (23. Juli 2007)

ich hatte noch nie ne flasche dabei...


----------



## Roberino (23. Juli 2007)

B.Z. schrieb:


> Ja, ok, Trinkflaschenhalterung hinter dem Sattel, daran habe ich auch schon gedacht.
> 
> Aber ich wüsste nicht, wo ich am Rahmen eine 2. Flaschenhalterung anbringen sollte?


Ich weiß nicht wie das Rahmenteil heißt. Aber im Prinzip vom herkömmlichen Flaschenhalter gesehen, nur auf der anderen, unteren Seite. Musst nur mit dem Federweg aufpassen, dass das Vorderrad nicht an die Flasche schlägt. Manche Fullys haben dort noch einmal zwei Imbusschrauben sitzen.



B.Z. schrieb:


> Rucksack wird wohl ein Deuter werden. Ich habe schon den Hydro 6 mit Trinkblase, mit dem ich sehr zufrieden bin. Ich muß mich nur noch schlau machen, welches Modell am sinnvollsten ist.


Von ein paar habe ich schon gehört, das man bei der Verwendung einer Drinkblase im Deuter insofern Probleme bekommt, als dass der volle Rucksack ständig auf die Trinkblase drückt. Ich kenne die Systeme nicht, aber mir wurde erzählt, das dann das Trinken nur so raus schwappt. Also erst mal vor der Tour testen.

Der Deuter 30L wird bei einer Tour schon ganz schön voll.


----------



## fatz (23. Juli 2007)

Roberino schrieb:


> Der Deuter 30L wird bei einer Tour schon ganz schön voll.


ausserdem muss ich in einen eh schon vollen rucksack nicht noch 2kg getraenk packen....
sonst fahr ich auch mit trinksack, aber nicht wenn ich den ganzen kram dabei hab.


----------



## B.Z. (23. Juli 2007)

Ich war gerade beim Händler:

- Deuter Trans Alpin 30 liegt jetzt hier.  

- 2. Flaschenhalter am Genius MC 10 geht definitiv nicht. Die Lösung mit dem Flaschenhalter hinter dem Sattel funktioniert im Prinzip auch nicht, da hier die Werkzeug-Satteltasche befestigt ist und beides zusammen nicht geht.

- Einzige Lösung ist eine Flaschenhalterung am Lenker, aber sicher ist das auch noch nicht, da erst geprüft werden muß, ob der Halter trotz den riesigen Dual-Control Teilen montiert werden kann. Lenker- / Schellendurchmesser ist auch noch nicht ganz klar. Ich muss also mit dem Genius zum Händler, um das zu prüfen.

Gar nicht so einfach... eine 2. Trinkflasche im Rucksack bzw. Trinkblase will ich eigentlich vermeiden.

btw.

Der Händler rät mir auch dazu, mit dem Genius zu fahren....


----------



## umtreiber (23. Juli 2007)

beides geht prima.
bin auch schon (als rennen) mit dem scale über die alpen.

was mich wundert: du hast 2 räder jenseits der 4000,-  und benötigst entscheidungshilfe von dem forum hier??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B.Z. (23. Juli 2007)

umtreiber schrieb:


> was mich wundert: du hast 2 räder jenseits der 4000,-  und benötigst entscheidungshilfe von dem forum hier??



Ja, das wird meine erste mehrtägige Alpenüberquerung. Bisher habe ich immer nur Tagestouren gemacht. Und das Scale kam ja erst vor Kurzem dazu, da fehlt halt die Erfahrung.


----------



## horstj (23. Juli 2007)

m.E. sind beide Räder aus verschiedenen Gründen völlig ungeeignet und in technischer Hinsicht wird das Unternehmen ein Desaster. Ohne Wasser, mit DC, Rahmen, die beim ersten Kratzer sofort einknicken oder geklaut sind. Die restlichen Probleme liegen ja auf der Hand...


----------



## hubabuba (23. Juli 2007)

Man kann mit Dualcontrol keinen Alpencross machen?
Und der Rahmen eines Scott Scale oder MC wird beim ersten Kratzer sofort geklaut?

Man lernt nie aus.


----------



## B.Z. (23. Juli 2007)

horstj schrieb:


> m.E. sind beide Räder aus verschiedenen Gründen völlig ungeeignet und in technischer Hinsicht wird das Unternehmen ein Desaster. Ohne Wasser, mit DC, Rahmen, die beim ersten Kratzer sofort einknicken oder geklaut sind. Die restlichen Probleme liegen ja auf der Hand...



Wenigstens gibt es jetzt so kurz vor der Mittagspause noch was Erheiterndes!


----------



## fatz (23. Juli 2007)

B.Z. schrieb:


> - 2. Flaschenhalter am Genius MC 10 geht definitiv nicht.


nimm halt eine flasche mit 1l. ist schon mal besser als nur 0.75 und reicht dir normal auch.
musst halt bei jeder gelegenheit nachfuellen und nicht erst wenn's leer wird.


----------



## umtreiber (23. Juli 2007)

B.Z. schrieb:


> Ja, das wird meine erste mehrtägige Alpenüberquerung. Bisher habe ich immer nur Tagestouren gemacht. Und das Scale kam ja erst vor Kurzem dazu, da fehlt halt die Erfahrung.



dann wirds aber zeit, dass das scale mal 'eingefahren' wird!
ausserdem is ein zweiter flaschenhalter dran, denn trinkrucksäcke sind ...


----------



## subdiver (23. Juli 2007)

Wie hoch ist der Gewichtsunterschied zwischen HT und Fully ?
Wenn es 2 kg sein sollten, dann würde ich das HT nehmen.

Denn bei 3 Tagen mit jeweils über 2200 Hm und 1 Tag mit fast 2000 Hm,
wird man das Mehrgewicht spüren, auch bei den Tragepassagen !

Was nützt der Spaß bei der Abfahrt, wenn man sich bei der Auffahrt
mit dem mehr Gewicht quälen mußt ? 

Ein Alpen-X ist ja kein Downhillrennen


----------



## B.Z. (23. Juli 2007)

Der Gewichtsunterschied liegt bei ca. 2,5 Kg zugunsten des HT. (10 Kg / 12,5 Kg) Das hört sich nicht nach viel an, ist aber deutlich spürbar.

Eingefahren ist das Scale schon gut, seit April ca. 2.000 Km. Ich war mit dem bike schon eine Woche in den Bergen am Walchsee. Tagestouren von knapp 2.000 Hm sind da auch zusammengekommen. Der größte Anstieg am Stück war eine Schotterstrecke von ca. 700 hoch auf ca. 1.550 Hm und wieder runter. Das ging gut mit dem HT  

Aber halt alles nur Tagestouren mit leichtem Tagesrucksack.

btw.

Der Deuter Trans Alpine 30 wiegt leer ja schon 1160 g! Da bleiben ja nur 5 Kg Nutzlast...


----------



## dubbel (23. Juli 2007)

kauf dir halt das passende beik,
mit ungefähr diesem einsatzbereich:


----------



## umtreiber (23. Juli 2007)

B.Z. schrieb:


> Der Deuter Trans Alpine 30 wiegt leer ja schon 1160 g! Da bleiben ja nur 5 Kg Nutzlast...



nimm deinen tagesrucksack. wer braucht schon 30 L ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B.Z. (23. Juli 2007)

umtreiber schrieb:


> nimm deinen tagesrucksack. wer braucht schon 30 L ?


Genau: Zahnbürste, Regenjacke, Kreditkarte. Mehr brauchts nicht...  

@ dubbel

haste das jetzt von der bikebravo-homepage kopiert? Liest Du sowas?!?


----------



## subdiver (23. Juli 2007)

Bei 2,5 kg Gewichtsunterschied würde ich mit dem HT fahren.

Die geringere Defektanfälligkeit ist auch noch ein Vorteil vom HT.


----------



## herms (23. Juli 2007)

Hi,


wenn du 2000HM am Tag schaffst dann glaube ich kaum das dir 2,5 Kilo mehr was ausmachen dürften........vor allem sparst du Kräfte beim DH. Der Spassfaktor erhöt sich dabei auch um einiges 
Ich würde auf alle Fälle das Fully nehmen


----------



## supasini (23. Juli 2007)

Albrecht-Route: geht mit beiden Rädern, wir sind die Strecke in den letzten beiden Jahren mit Varianten fast komplett gefahren.
Allerdings bezweifle ich, dass du mit der Sitzposition des Scale richtig Spass hast, wenn's heftiger wird (Fimber-Pass, Montozzo-Scharte,...): die Sattelüberhöhung ist zu groß!
12,5 kg ist doch prima, wirst du keine Probleme mit haben (ich habe dieses Jahr von 12,5 auf 13,3 kg gewechselt um mehjr Federweg zu haben - und das war geil!!!
(wir hatten aber auch 3 HT-Fahrer dabei, die aber eher tourenGeos hatten.)


----------



## B.Z. (23. Juli 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> Albrecht-Route: geht mit beiden Rädern, wir sind die Strecke in den letzten beiden Jahren mit Varianten fast komplett gefahren.
> Allerdings bezweifle ich, dass du mit der Sitzposition des Scale richtig Spass hast, wenn's heftiger wird (Fimber-Pass, Montozzo-Scharte,...): die Sattelüberhöhung ist zu groß!
> 12,5 kg ist doch prima, wirst du keine Probleme mit haben (ich habe dieses Jahr von 12,5 auf 13,3 kg gewechselt um mehjr Federweg zu haben - und das war geil!!!
> (wir hatten aber auch 3 HT-Fahrer dabei, die aber eher tourenGeos hatten.)



Sehr schön, ich hatte gehofft, daß sich jemand meldet, der die Route schon gefahren ist!   

So langsam reift auch bei mir die Einsicht, daß das Fully wohl doch die richtige Entscheidung wäre...


----------



## zak0r (23. Juli 2007)

B.Z. schrieb:


> Sehr schön, ich hatte gehofft, daß sich jemand meldet, der die Route schon gefahren ist!
> 
> So langsam reift auch bei mir die Einsicht, daß das Fully wohl doch die richtige Entscheidung wäre...



ja also stell dir doch mal die einfache frage: warum fährst du den alpencross?

ich spekuliere jetzt mal aus spass.
wenn aus spass, dann sieh es mal so: das fully ist bergab vielfach mehr spass, du kannst relativ locker runterbrennen und die alpen genießen. du wirst bergauf vielleicht ein bisschen schneller sein, wenns ne besonders leichte strecke ist eventuell 5 minuten auf nem kompletten anstieg. du bist doch nicht im wettbewerb, also was kümmert dich das bisschen mehrgewicht? die 5 minuten mehr anstieg werden durch mehrfachen fun bergab ausgeglichen.
bezüglich trinkflasche: nimm ne blase und lass die flaschen ganz zuhause. das rad wird leichter, gewicht am laufrad ist am schlimmsten, danach am rad, gewicht im körperschwerpunkt ist am unwichtigsten. du wirst 1l am rahmen eher merken als 3l direkt an der wirbelsäule.
du kannst auch noch was rohrisolation ums oberrohr tapen, damit du das rad angenehmer schultern kannst, falls es mal zu blockig oder steil wird. dabei wird der flaschenhalter dann auch stören.


----------



## karstb (23. Juli 2007)

wenn du meinst, dass das gewicht des genius zu hoch ist, sind deine etappen zu lang.


----------



## B.Z. (23. Juli 2007)

zak0r schrieb:


> ja also stell dir doch mal die einfache frage: warum fährst du den alpencross?
> 
> ich spekuliere jetzt mal aus spass.


Ja... ich sag ja, im Moment reift die Einsicht, mit dem Fully zu fahren. 



> bezüglich trinkflasche: nimm ne blase und lass die flaschen ganz zuhause. das rad wird leichter, gewicht am laufrad ist am schlimmsten, danach am rad, gewicht im körperschwerpunkt ist am unwichtigsten. du wirst 1l am rahmen eher merken als 3l direkt an der wirbelsäule.


Also da bin ich ja noch nicht so ganz mit Dir einig. 2 volle Trinkflaschen am Rahmen stören mich überhaupt nicht, eine gefüllte Trinkblase auf dem Rücken schon eher...



> du kannst auch noch was rohrisolation ums oberrohr tapen, damit du das rad angenehmer schultern kannst, falls es mal zu blockig oder steil wird. dabei wird der flaschenhalter dann auch stören.



Ja, guter Tip.


----------



## umtreiber (23. Juli 2007)

B.Z. schrieb:


> Also da bin ich ja noch nicht so ganz mit Dir einig. 2 volle Trinkflaschen am Rahmen stören mich überhaupt nicht, eine gefüllte Trinkblase auf dem Rücken schon eher...



mich auch. flaschen kosten nix, sind pflegeleicht und 'wegschmeissbar'. was ist eigentlich der vorteil einer trinkblase?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zak0r (23. Juli 2007)

vorteil blase: gewicht ist idr sehr nahe am körperschwerpunkt, besser geht es nicht! beim alpencross bist du eh mit rucksack unterwegs, da haste also praktisch die blase direkt dabei. flaschenhalter ist wg. schultern eh suboptimal, daher stellt sich die frage nicht. bei hausrunden fahr ich auch mit flasche, wozu brauch ich da n rucksack oder das bike schultern 
bezgl. flaschen wegwerfen? beim alpencross!?!?!?! hallo!!??!


----------



## polo (23. Juli 2007)

1,5l vs. 3l


----------



## herms (23. Juli 2007)

umtreiber schrieb:


> was ist eigentlich der vorteil einer trinkblase?





Wasser bleibt länger kühl......mit thermosys sogar den ganzen Tag.
Bis zu 3L Volumen.
Zum trinken muss man nicht mal die Hände vom Lenker nehmen......usw.


----------



## mw.dd (23. Juli 2007)

herms schrieb:


> Wasser bleibt länger kühl......mit thermosys sogar den ganzen Tag.
> Bis zu 3L Volumen.
> Zum trinken muss man nicht mal die Hände vom Lenker nehmen......usw.



3l = 3kg! Wieviel Gepäck kann man da noch auf dem Rücken tragen? Und wie bekommt man den Trinkschlauch zum Mund ohne Hand?


----------



## ]:-> (23. Juli 2007)

Fahre in wenigen Wochen die Albrech-Route (etwas abgewandelt) und werde definitiv mein Canyon ES 8 nehmen. bin damit tagestouren bis 3.200 hm gekurbelt, war für mich mit den ca. 13,3 kg  völlig ok.
Letztenendes muss man es (du hast dich ja schon entschieden) aber für sich selbst, am besten durch einen Test entscheiden.


----------



## herms (23. Juli 2007)

Ich wollte nur klar machen das eine TB auch Vorteile hat.......weil das war ja die Frage 
Wenn ich natürlich das ganze Zeug für einen AC drin verstauen muss, ist das nicht mehr so ideal,.......zumal die Sachen im Rucksack dann auf die Blase drücken und das Wasser vorn bei der Düse rausspritzt.
Bei einer Tagestour bist du damit allerdings der Chef


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B.Z. (23. Juli 2007)

Ich habe jetzt bei einem Händler einen passenden Flaschenhalter für den Lenker gefunden. Leider ziemlich schwer (80g). Den habe ich mal mitgenommen.

Um dieses Zusatzgewicht zu kompensieren, habe ich mir Billig-Flip-Flops mit einem nicht zu unterbietenden Leichtbau-Gewicht von 90 g (das Paar) geholt!  

Diese Woche werde ich mal eine größere Testrunde mit dem Rucksack, 6 Kg Gewicht + Trinkblase drehen. Damit ich mal sehe, wie sich 10 Kg auf dem Rücken beim biken auswirken.


----------



## Spargel (23. Juli 2007)

Servus Bernd,



B.Z. schrieb:


> Das Herz sagt: Hardtail. (subjektiv) brauche ich damit so viel weniger Kraft, es ist schneller, leichter. Ich fahre damit einfach lieber als mit dem Fully.


Ich hab noch kein Fully und komme bestens auch auf Trail-Transalps damit klar. Ich warte halt gerne etwas länger, bis was ausgereift ist, das erste Bike mit Federgabel kaufte ich vor gut vier Jahren.  Wenn Du sehr viel lieber mit dem Hardtail fährst, spricht nix dagegen, außer Du hast nen Bandscheibenvorfall, dann tät ich das Fully nehmen.



B.Z. schrieb:


> Aber: Die gestreckte Sitzposition. Nach 50-60 Km nonstop ohne Pause meldet sich der Rücken und dann auch noch einen Rucksack mit 6-7 Kg zusätzlich?


Wieso muß ein Hardtail aus Folterwerkzeug ausgelegt sein? Selber schuld.
Und das gilt auch fürs Gewicht. Ich habe 1 Kilo am Rad und drei im 18l Rucksack, zumindest wenn ich ohne Protektoren fahre. Für die (sind neu) überlege ich mir gerade was, kommen wohl ans Rad. Und wenn man so nen kleinen Rucksack hat, kann man sich's Hochfahren weiter erleichtern:




(das Foto wurde auf ner Transalp gemacht)



B.Z. schrieb:


> Man kann (ohne merkwürdige Konstruktionen) keinen 2. Flaschenhalter montieren. Also müsste ich mit Trinkblase fahren, noch mehr Gewicht auf dem Rücken.


Wäre für mich ein Killerkriterium. Das hat mich vor sechs Wochen abgehalten, auf die Schnelle ein Liteville aufzubauen, das hat auch nur einen Halter.

ciao Christian


----------



## B.Z. (23. Juli 2007)

Spargel schrieb:


> Wieso muß ein Hardtail aus Folterwerkzeug ausgelegt sein? Selber schuld.


Ich hatte vor dem Fully ein HT, bin dann 2 Jahre nur mit dem Fully gefahren und habe mir das zusätzliche HT eigentlich nur für die schnellen Feierabendrunden und für Marathons etc. gekauft. Für Touren hatte ich es überhaupt nicht angedacht. Deshalb die sportliche Auslegung.

Damit, daß mir das HT so viel Spaß macht, das ich darüber nachdenke, auch größere Touren damit zu fahren, hätte ich ja selbst nicht gerechnet...  



> Und das gilt auch fürs Gewicht. Ich habe 1 Kilo am Rad und drei im 18l Rucksack...


Das ist eine Ansage.   Mal sehen, auf welches Gewicht ich komme...

LG

Bernd


----------



## Roberino (23. Juli 2007)

herms schrieb:


> TB...Zum trinken muss man nicht mal die Hände vom Lenker nehmen......usw.


Klar, dann kannste das Schlüsseljoch im Sitzen mit dem Fully runter brettern und dabei noch nen Schluck aus der TB genießen  

Cool


----------



## steehl (23. Juli 2007)

Hier zeigt sich ja mal wieder der ganze Wahn des Bergradelns, und manchmal habe ich das Gefühl, es reden vor allem die eine Menge, die von Bergen am wenigsten Ahnung haben...

Eine 3l-Trinkblase braucht in den Alpen kein Mensch, und vor allem nicht diesen Sommer. Es hat definitiv genug Wasser in den Bergen. Und übrigends, falls es nicht bekannt ist: Es gibt in den Bergen Orte, durch die man auch ab und zu mal kommt und in diesen Orten gibt es Geschäfte! Dort kann man fast alles kaufen, was das Herz begehrt. Also z.B. keine Not, mit 30 Riegeln Power-Bar und 2 kg Salami zu starten. 
Und ob man seinen Rücken auf einem RaceHT oder seine Beine auf einem (scheinbar ja mit 12 kg sauschwerem) Fully quält, ist letztlich keine Frage der eigenen Vorlieben, sondern hängt lediglich davon ab, welche Hosen man bei der Überquerung tragen will: eng -> HT, weit -> Fully, ist doch klar, oder?


----------



## Kapatieme (23. Juli 2007)

Hallo
also ich war mit meinem ktm carbon auch ein race-hartail
kürzlich eine woche am gardasee sind alle klassiker gefahren macht aufwärts tierisch spass wegen dem geringen gewicht erst recht wenn sich die höhenmeter summieren und für abwärts hab ich mir die nobby nic 2,25 u.latexschläuche montiert kann man mit sehr wenig luft fahren bis 2 bar rum dann wird es auch komfortabler 2 flaschenhalter lassen sich auch montieren u den vorbau könnte man ev. höher setzen -  hab ich nicht gemacht
den rucksack spürt man auf einem fully genauso wenn er schwer ist ich würde ein fully nur bei vielen schweren singletrail abfahrten vorziehen weil das geht dann schon sehr auf die gelenke 
ich hatte auf alle fälle viel spass am lago mit meinem ktm lg


----------



## zak0r (23. Juli 2007)

immer dieser gewichtsfetischismus, mumm inne beine und dann spielts keine rolle ob das rad 10 oder 15kg wiegt solange die kinematik halbwegs prima ist.


----------



## mw.dd (23. Juli 2007)

herms schrieb:


> Ich wollte nur klar machen das eine TB auch Vorteile hat.......weil das war ja die Frage
> Wenn ich natürlich das ganze Zeug für einen AC drin verstauen muss, ist das nicht mehr so ideal,.......zumal die Sachen im Rucksack dann auf die Blase drücken und das Wasser vorn bei der Düse rausspritzt.
> Bei einer Tagestour bist du damit allerdings der Chef



Ich fahre Tagestouren seit letztem WE auch mit Trinkblase. Ist wirklich toll, aber eine Hand zum Schlauch einführen brauche ich trotzdem.

Zurück zur Frage: Wenn es nicht zu sportlich sein soll, würde ich auch das Fully nehmen. Macht bergab einfach mehr Spaß. Und das Trinkproblem sollte sich mit einer großen Flasche und regelmäßigem Nachfüllen lösen lassen. Angeblich kann man sogar Wasser trinken, das nicht in Flaschen abgefüllt ist


----------



## herms (24. Juli 2007)

mw.dd schrieb:


> , aber eine Hand zum Schlauch einführen brauche ich trotzdem.




.....ich habe bei meinen 2 Rucksäcken (Deuter) jeweils am Schulterriemen links und rechts 2 Klettverschlüsse mit denen ich den Schlauch befestigen kann. Den justiere ich mir dann so, das ich nur noch den Kopf senken brauche und schon hab ich das Teil im Mund


----------



## dubbel (24. Juli 2007)

natürlich ist das hardtail leichter, aber ich würde doch gerne die tatsache in erinnerung bringen, dass das fully mit dem angeblichen gewichtsnachteil gerade mal 12,5 kg wiegt. 
wer allen ernstes die meinung vertritt, dass das ein handicap bzgl. fahrbarkeit in den alpen darstellt, hat evtl. den bezug zur realität verloren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## umtreiber (24. Juli 2007)

was ist denn jetzt eigentlich schneller: hardtEil oder fully?


----------



## ]:-> (24. Juli 2007)

umtreiber schrieb:


> was ist denn jetzt eigentlich schneller: hardtEil oder fully?



ja ich habe den smilie gesehn, antworte aber trotzdem mal...denke einige fragen sich das wirklich
hm, bergauf das leichtere Bike (ist der gewichtsunterschied zw. Hardtail und Fully ned so groß, dann würde ich behaupten hat das Fully aufgrund besserer Traktion vll. sogar einen Vorteil? ), bergab das Fully
-letztenendes ist aber "wie schnell" ein wert der sicher bei einem privaten AC nicht an erster stelle stehen sollte
-am Fully kann man sich bergab auch eher ausruhen (wenn man sich zügeln kann ), da man doch über einiges einfach drüberrollen kann, hardtail is da schon mehr "arbeit"


----------



## subdiver (24. Juli 2007)

Das Gewicht würde ich in der Summe betrachten.
Und da ist es unerheblich, ob ich die 2,5 kg Mehrgewicht am Gepäck oder am Radl habe  
Vielleicht bin ich zu sensibel, aber ich merke es sehr wohl ob ich 2,5 kg Mehr 
den Berg rauffahren muß oder nicht  

Natürlich ist es, bei entsprechenden Training, kein Problem, 
aber spüren tut man die 2,5 kg.

Bevor jetzt wieder die Fully-Flachlandfahrer aufschreien, mit meinem MTB und RR bin ich in der Woche 
ca. 3-5mal in den Alpen unterwegs.
Da glaube ich, ein bisschen Erfahrung in 15 Jahren MTB-Fahren und 30 Jahren RR gesammelt zu haben.
Es muß ja auch einen Vorteil haben in Oberbayern zu leben  

Grüße, Subdiver


----------



## horstj (24. Juli 2007)

umtreiber schrieb:


> was ist denn jetzt eigentlich schneller: hardtEil oder fully?



wenn der weg schwieriger als schotterstrasse ist, ist das fully auch mit 2,5 kg mehr schneller bzw. bei gleicher geschwindigkeit ökonomischer zu fahren. wohlgemerkt es geht um touren und nicht um rennen.


----------



## zak0r (24. Juli 2007)

subdiver schrieb:


> Das Gewicht würde ich in der Summe betrachten.
> Und da ist es unerheblich, ob ich die 2,5 kg Mehrgewicht am Gepäck oder am Radl habe




du hast nur die sog. hubkraft, in der das keinen unterschied macht.
im endeffekt stimmt da voll was du schreibts, aber gewicht außen am LR ist wesentlich schlechter als gewicht z.b. am rücken, ungeachtet der gleichen hubkraft, da die laufräder häufig beschleunigt werden. dass benötigt energie, die nicht in der hubkraft beinhaltet ist.

das mal am rand, ich versteh die 2.5kg debatte auch nicht  das ist n fun alpen-x, kein rennen, da fahr ich eher mit nem 15kg AM-FR rad mit lockout, wo ich den berg im endeffekt auch genau wie die anderen hochkomme, aber weniger sorge um reifendefekt und ähnliche späße hab, zumal es bergab fun ist.


----------



## fritzn (24. Juli 2007)

Mein Element im AlpX-Aufbau hat auch 12,5 kg. Ideal.

Diese 2,5 kg sind mM nach bestens investiert zugunsten von Komfort, weniger Ermüdung und höherer Sicherheit und nicht zuletzt eben Spaß. Es werden Momente kommen, in denen Du den Spaß dringend benötigst. Es werden Momente kommen, in denen Du aufatmest und Dich über das Fahrwerk freust, weil Du doch noch die Kurve geschafft hast. Und Du einen klaren Kopf bewahrt hast. Du wirst Dich nicht immer einen optimal leistungsfähigen Zustand haben. Gut, wenn das Bike ein wenig fehlerverzeihend ist.

Gilt jedenfalls für den normal sportlichen Biker, der sich einmal im Jahr so ne Geschichte gönnt. Siehst Du das super sportlich und machst das ständig, kann man ein Hardtail nehmen. 

Überraschungen gibts immer und denk dran, wie es ist, wenn Dein Kumpel verletzt ist und Du schnell Hilfe holen musst.


----------



## B.Z. (24. Juli 2007)

So wie es aussieht, schlägt das Pendel inzwischen allgemein Richtung Fully um. 

Ich habs ja eingesehen und werde auch jetzt am Wochenende für die 3 Tage das Fully mitnehmen.  

Wir sind vom 27.07 bis 29.07 im Sporthotel Loisach und werden von dort aus 3 Tagestouren als Generalprobe unternehmen.

Vieleicht ist jemand in der Nähe...  

LG

Bernd


----------



## subdiver (24. Juli 2007)

Wenn man hier einige Beiträge von Fully-Fahrern liest, frage ich mich,
wie meine Freundin und ich nur die ganzen Jahre mit dem Hardtail (anfangs noch mit Starrgabel) 
in den Alpen (inkl. Gardasee) fahren konnten ?


----------



## Muffin (24. Juli 2007)

Eigentlich ist die Sache klar, Fully hatt etwas mehr Gewicht dafür sind die Abfahrten teilweise leichter zu meistern. Hardtail ist leichter (Tragepassagen etc.) kann bei den Anstiegen helfen, muss aber nicht dafür sind die Abfahrten anspruchsvoller. Ich würde mit dem Bikefahren mit dem ich am bequemsten Unterwegs bin und mich am wohlsten Fühle. Du sitzt schließlich einige Tag im Sattel. 

Bin jetzt schon 3 Transalp mit dem Hardtail gefahren und habe nie das Fully vermisst. Macht mir aber halt auch nichts aus bestimmte Passagen mal kurz zu schieben. Schon komisch wenn sich hier manche anhören als ob ohne Fully eine Transalp völlig unmöglich wäre und auch noch ein Sicherheitsproblem darstellt. 



fritzn schrieb:


> Diese 2,5 kg sind mM nach bestens investiert zugunsten von Komfort, weniger Ermüdung und _höherer Sicherheit _



Das ist der größte Blödsinn den ich je gehört habe, Komfort und Ermüdung mag bis zu einem gewissen Punkt ja stimmen, aber die Sicherheit erhöht sich dadurch nicht. Ich sollte wissen was ich sicher fahren kann und mich danach richten und nicht einfach los fahren und denken "das Bike wirds schon Richten" Dann wird es eher Gefährlicher als Sicherer. Wobei ich damit nicht bezweifeln möchte das manche abfahrten mit dem Fully besser gehen als mit dem Ht und bestimmte Passagen mit dem HT halt nicht fahrbar sind. Solche Aussagen führen leicht dazu, dass manche meinen mit dem Fully kann ich alles fahren, auf meine Technik kommts nicht an. 

Nimm das Bike mit dem du am Besten zurecht kommst und am besten einige Tag im Sattel aushälst bzw. am bequemsten Sitzt. Es bringt dir nichts wenn du einen super Downhill hattest dir aber bei jedem Anstieg denkst das HT wäre mir jetzt lieber. Das ist aber bei jedem anders und das kann dir auch keiner sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ]:-> (24. Juli 2007)

> [..]Solche Aussagen führen leicht dazu, dass manche meinen mit dem Fully kann ich alles fahren, auf meine Technik kommts nicht an.


diese beobachtung muss man tatsächlich öfter machen


----------



## dubbel (24. Juli 2007)

subdiver schrieb:


> Wenn man hier einige Beiträge von Fully-Fahrern liest, frage ich mich,
> wie meine Freundin und ich nur die ganzen Jahre mit dem Hardtail [...] fahren konnten ?


welchen beitrag meinst du da jetzt beispielsweise?

es sagt doch keiner, dass hardtail nicht geht, 
aber der threadersteller hat die wahl zwischen zwei sehr guten optionen, klingt aber so, als wäre keine der beiden tauglich.




			
				 fritzn schrieb:
			
		

> Diese 2,5 kg sind mM nach bestens investiert zugunsten von Komfort, weniger Ermüdung und höherer Sicherheit





Muffin schrieb:


> Das ist der größte Blödsinn den ich je gehört habe, Komfort und Ermüdung mag bis zu einem gewissen Punkt ja stimmen, aber die Sicherheit erhöht sich dadurch nicht. Ich sollte wissen was ich sicher fahren kann und mich danach richten und nicht einfach los fahren und denken "das Bike wirds schon Richten" Dann wird es eher Gefährlicher als Sicherer. Wobei ich damit nicht bezweifeln möchte das manche abfahrten mit dem Fully besser gehen als mit dem Ht und bestimmte Passagen mit dem HT halt nicht fahrbar sind. Solche Aussagen führen leicht dazu, dass manche meinen mit dem Fully kann ich alles fahren, auf meine Technik kommts nicht an.


was jetzt?
bist du der meinung, die aussage von fritzn ist falsch, 
oder findest du es inhaltlich zwar richtig, denkst aber, man sollte so etwas nicht thematisieren, weil die leute leichtsinning werden?


----------



## Muffin (24. Juli 2007)

Damit meine ich, dass viele Glauben das Fully erhöht die Sicherheit und deshalb ihr Können einfach überschätzen. Das Fully kann manche Abfahrten erleichtern, Sicherheit kommt aber von Ausrüstung und Können. Die Verbindung machts. Ich habs selber schon erlebt wie einer böse gestürzt ist mit seinem Fully, weil er dachte er könnte nun viel mehr fahren als vorher und seine Kumpels in animiert haben doch über die Kante zu fahren "Mit dem Fully geht das schon" (wörtlich). Ich möchte nur auf die Gefahr hinweisen das man sich nicht blind auf die Federung unterm hintern verlassen sollte. Daher finde ich das solche allgemeinen Aussagen Gefährlich sind! 

Wenn man allerdings meint, dass man mit dem Fully seine Technik unterstützt mag das mit der Sicherheit schon stimmen. War vieleicht etwas unverständlich formuliert.


----------



## B.Z. (25. Juli 2007)

Mit ein Grund für die Überlegung, mit dem HT zu fahren, war, dass mein Kumpel ebenfalls mit seinem Scott HT fahren wollte, da er ansonsten nur ein 8 Jahre altes Centurion-Fully hatte.

Jetzt kommt der Kollege heute Abend mit einem nagelneuen Stumpjumper zum Training!!!   

Jetzt ist es endgültig klar, dass ich mit dem Fully fahre. 

LG

Bernd


----------



## Elmar Neßler (31. Juli 2007)

hi,

waren letzte woche auf alpencross von oberstdorf zum lago. bin mit dem canyon es 7.0 fully gefahren, mit pedalen, tacho, flaschenhalter, 0,8 l wasser in flasche und werkzeugtasche bringt das gut 15.5 kg auf die waage. ich habe heuer so gut wie gar nicht trainiert, bin die letzten 7 jahre alpencross immer mit hardtail (gut 1,5 kilo leichter) gefahren.

und was war? habe diesen alpencross mit fully trotz mehrgewicht voll genossen. klar war's hier und da ziemlich anstrengend, aber auch diverse tragepassagen gingen gut (einfach bike am unterrohr nehmen und ggf. sattelnase auf schulter auf riemen des rucksacks ablegen).

eine trinkflasche war auch kein problem (sonst hatte ich am hardtail immer 2 falsche a 0,7 l), wir hatten für einige passagen auch mal eine dose cola/fanta im rucksack, wenn wenn wusste, dass keine möglichkeit bestand sowas "in der pampa" zu kaufen.

die albi-tour kannst du sicher auch mit hardtail fahren (habe ich 2005 gemacht), aber ein fully macht mehr spass. und gegen die uhr fährt man beim alpencross ja eigentlich nicht. kommt man halt jeden tag etwas später an oder startet früher, was soll's. bergab war das fully einfach ein traum und auf den anspruchsvollen trails viel wert. mich stört bergab kurz schiebne auch nicht, aber schöner ist halt doch knifflige passagen mit guter fahrtechnik und bike mit entsprechender geometrie + fahrwerk fahrend zu meistern ...

viel spass,
elmar


----------



## Elmar Neßler (31. Juli 2007)

oh ja, da hast du natürlich recht. habe bei meinem pearl bei schlechtem untergrund bergauf dann auch auf "offen" gestellt und schon ging's angenehm gefedert bergauf - mit guter traktion. das war sicher ein komfort-gewinn. mit gescheitem training im vorfeld wäre das mehrgewicht des bikes auch nicht so sehr aufgefallen.

mein mitfahrer mit brain-dämpfer an seinem specialized hatte da dann pech gehabt, der dämpfer spricht halt an, wenn er es für nötig befindet, das klappt in der praxis dann wohl nur bergab ... der dämpfer ist aber auch eher für racer gedacht - wir waren jedoch ohne zeitdruck unterwegs und haben wohl an keinem tag 500 hm pro h aufstieg geschafft, weil wir soviel fotos gemacht haben und es locker angegangen sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B.Z. (31. Juli 2007)

Hi,

wir waren von Freitag bis Sonntag in Lermoos und haben von dort aus 3 stramme Tagestouren als Generalprobe unternommen:

Freitag: ca. 72 Km, 2.200 Hm
Samstag: ca. 87 Km, 1.350 Hm
Sonntag: ca. 93 Km, 1950 Hm

Wir sind also praktisch 3 Tagesetappen eines Alpen X gefahren, allerdings nur mit Tagesrucksack. Ich bin aber bewusst mit Trinkblase gefahren, um Gewicht in den Rucksack zu bekommen.

Ziemlich schnell war ich heilfroh, daß ich mit dem Fully unterwegs war und das sowohl bergauf als auch bei Abfahrten. Das Genius-System mit den 3 Stufen ist einfach gut. Meistens hatte ich den Dämpfer auf mittlerer Position, bei ruppigen Abfahrten ganz offen und bei Teeretappen ganz gesperrt. 

Am Samstag war unser 3. Mann dabei, aber er wird den Alpen X nicht mitfahren, da er wenig trainieren konnte und nicht fit genug ist. Deshalb auch die relativ geringen Hm am Samstag.

Bevor ich den Alpen X fahre, werden folgende Dinge am Genius gemacht: 

- Tausch der XTR Dual Control gegen 2007 XTR Rapid Fire. Sachlich nicht 100%-ig zu begründen, hauptsächlich hat mich der wacklige Bremshebel bei langen Abfahrten gestört. (Und die 2005-er Dual Control sieht Sch**ße aus   )

- Da sowieso geschraubt wird, wird auch gleich noch die 160-er Scheibe gegen eine 180-er getauscht. Auch hier sachlich nicht wirklich zu begründen, die Bremse hat auch bei härtesten Abfahrten nicht versagt. Wenns es ganz heftig wurde, hat sie vernehmbar gequitscht, aber das wars. 

- Na ja, eine 2007-er XTR Kurbel werde ich mir noch gönnen...  

Mein Begleiter mit dem Stumpjumper hat sich übrigens 2x richtig flachgelegt. Wir waren ziemlich froh, in so einer Situation zu Zweit zu sein...

Noch 4 Wochen bis zum Alpen X.   Tap... tap... tap...  

LG

Bernd


----------



## ]:-> (31. Juli 2007)

@ elmar:
wie trägst du das ES ? Habe - zur belustigung miener Nachbarn - schon so einiges ausprobiert, aber eine vernünftige Trage-Position habe ich noch nicht gefunden, außer den Sattel ganz lang und dann die Sattelnase über die Schulter, aber so wirklich lange will ich so auch nicht laufen.


----------



## Elena.! (1. August 2007)

> - Tausch der XTR Dual Control gegen 2007 XTR Rapid Fire. Sachlich nicht 100%-ig zu begründen, hauptsächlich hat mich der wacklige Bremshebel bei langen Abfahrten gestört.




Das ist wohl Grund genug 





> Ziemlich schnell war ich heilfroh, daß ich mit dem Fully unterwegs war und das sowohl bergauf als auch bei Abfahrten. Das Genius-System mit den 3 Stufen ist einfach gut. Meistens hatte ich den Dämpfer auf mittlerer Position, bei ruppigen Abfahrten ganz offen und bei Teeretappen ganz gesperrt.




Da hast Du das optimale AX-Fully und überlegst so lange rum


----------



## Elmar Neßler (1. August 2007)

am unterrohr nahe tretlager am langen arm packen, das geht recht gut, dazu dann wenn es längere passagen sind sattelnase auf schulter auf dem rucksackriemen ablegen. das bike kippt dann zwar vorne immer leicht runter, aber wenn der weg nicht zu steil rauf geht, hängt man mit dem vorderrad nicht am boden oder nur leicht. bei bodenkontakt mit dem vorderrad kann man dann sogar noch die wegstrecke vom tacho weiterzählen lassen 

wenn's ganz arg wird, kommt das bike quer über den rucksack. unterrohr oben auf dem rucksack, dazu gabelholm und kurbel mit jeweils einer hand packen, das geht ganz gut, schwerpunkt des bikes ist dann recht mittig, man kann damit ganz gut kraxeln. wiegt halt einiges, aber es geht ganz gut.

für kurze passagen hebe ich das bike einfach kurz am oberrohr an, kostet halt armkraft, aber für wenige meter passt das. schultern wie damals mit hardtail klappt nicht so gut wegen des dämpfers und des dort abstehenden ventils.


----------



## ]:-> (1. August 2007)

danke für die tipps

ja der Dämpfer stört tatsächlich etwas und die unter dem oberrohr verlegten Züge auch. Aber so sollte es klappen


----------



## B.Z. (1. August 2007)

Sch**e, meine Fox Talas RL macht Mucken.  

Gestern bin ich mit dem Genius noch eine Runde gefahren und dabei ist mir der zu geringe Luftdruck aufgefallen.

Vor unserem bike-WE betrug der Luftdruck 8,5 bar, jetzt lag er bei 5 bar.  

Wenn ich die Gabel einschicken muß, wird sie wohl bis zu unserem Alpen X nicht wieder da sein.  Von den Kosten ganz zu schweigen...  

Das hat noch gefehlt.


----------



## subdiver (1. August 2007)

Dann nimm halt die Gabel vom HT.


----------



## umtreiber (1. August 2007)

...nimm gleich das HT!


----------



## B.Z. (1. August 2007)

subdiver schrieb:


> Dann nimm halt die Gabel vom HT.



Das ist die Alternative, an die ich auch denke, wenns nicht anders geht.


----------



## subdiver (2. August 2007)

umtreiber schrieb:


> ...nimm gleich das HT!



Sag ich doch immer, habe mich aber nicht getraut das zu schreiben  

Je mehr Technik am Bike verbaut wird, umso mehr mögliche Fehlerstellen entstehen.
Ok, die Federgabel kann beim HT auch kaputt gehen  
Aber wenn ich hier so im Forum von "undichten Dämpfern, ausgeschlagenen Buchsen, verschlissenen Lagern" lese, 
könnte Einem die Lust am Fully vergehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B.Z. (2. August 2007)

Na ja, der Dämpfer hat nix, sondern die Gabel und die könnte an einem HT auch den Geist aufgeben. Für den Alpen X nehme ich das Fully, wenn ich jetzt schon die XTR umrüste! 

Am Dienstag habe ich den Druck wieder korrekt eingestellt. Je nachdem, wie schnell er wieder fällt, entscheide ich, was zu tun ist.

Wenn die Gabel raus muss, werde ich höchstwahrscheinlich vorübergehend die Manitou Black aus dem Fully meiner Frau einbauen.  Durch die Möglichkeit der Absenkung ist sie mir eigentlich lieber und mein HT bleibt einsatzbereit!  

Trotzdem stinkt mir die Geschichte mit der Fox.  Stinkteuer und nach 2,5 Jahren defekt.  

Mein Händler meinte schon, das wird nicht billig, wenn sie eingeschickt werden muß.  

Was wären eigentlich die Alternativen zu einer Fox Talas RL, falls die Reparatur sehr teuer werden sollte? So richtig habe ich grad keine Idee, welche Gabel eines anderen Herstellers dafür in Frage käme? 

LG

Bernd


----------



## Pfadfinderin (2. August 2007)

@ B.Z.
Rock Shox Revelation U-Turn (90-135?)


----------



## B.Z. (2. August 2007)

Rob_68 schrieb:


> Wo ist das Problem? Schick die Talas zu Shock Therapy und du bekommst das Teil wahrscheinlich in 3 Tagen wieder. Kosten ca. 150 Euro Generalüberholung.
> 
> Danach ist die super teure und sehr gute Gabel wie neu! Ist doch auch irgendwie logisch, dass sowas ab und zu mal zum Service muss.
> 
> ...


Danke für den Tip!  

Ich war gerade auf der HP. 112,-  + Versand hört sich gut an. Jedenfalls billiger als die offizielle Abzocke der jährlichen Wartung.

Ich werde sie jetzt nochmals prüfen und wenn notwendig geht sie zu Shock Therapy.


----------



## Elena.! (2. August 2007)

> Was wären eigentlich die Alternativen zu einer Fox Talas RL, falls die Reparatur sehr teuer werden sollte?





1. Rock Shox Revelation - Die allererste Wahl
2. Rock Shox Revelation - Fast ebenso gut aber schwerer und Stahlfeder
3. Manitou Minute IT     - Ebenfalls top
4. Magura Laurin 130     - Nach den ersten Tests zu urteilen gut, aber genauere
                                   Härtetests stehen noch aus.     




> Je mehr Technik am Bike verbaut wird, umso mehr mögliche Fehlerstellen entstehen.
> Ok, die Federgabel kann beim HT auch kaputt gehen
> Aber wenn ich hier so im Forum von "undichten Dämpfern, ausgeschlagenen Buchsen, verschlissenen Lagern" lese,
> könnte Einem die Lust am Fully vergehen.



Bloß passiert meistens nix, man fährt jahrelang ohne Probleme, und die paar Hansel die im Forum nach den Fehlern fragen sollte man nicht als Maßstab sehen.


----------



## Matze. (3. August 2007)

Rob_68 schrieb:


> Na klar, er soll lieber ne Fox in die Tonne hauen, weil sie zum Service muss und sich statt dessen ne Rock Shox zulegen





Er hat doch selbst nach Alternativen gefragt, meinst du die ginge gebraucht nicht mehr weg


----------



## ]:-> (3. August 2007)

...wÃ¼rde aber auch sagen, gÃ¶nn ihr den service und du hast praktisch ne neue gabel in der hand...so wars zumindest bei meinem dÃ¤mpfer. jetzt 450 â¬ fÃ¼r ne revelation, da kannste deine fox auch noch Ã¼ber 6 jahre fahren, wenn sie alle 2,5 jahre mal n service braucht


----------



## B.Z. (3. August 2007)

Also bei dem Revisions-Preis von ca. 150,-  ist die Diskussion bzgl. neuer Gabel witzlos.

Ich hatte diese Woche wenig Zeit, werde Morgen nochmals genau den Luftdruck einstellen und eine Runde fahren, um zu sehen, ob der Druck hält.

Blöd ist, das man grundsätzlich Druckverlust hat, sobald man die Pumpe anschließt. So kann man nie den genauen Druckverlust ermitteln. Interessant wäre, zu wissen, um wieviel der Druck durch das Anschließen der Pumpe fällt?


----------



## dubbel (6. August 2007)

genau: 
aufschrauben - ablesen - abschrauben - *pssscchhfffttt* - wieder aufschrauben - ablesen - kopfrechnen: 
du weisst genau, wieviel luft verloren geht. es ist aber eh wenig.


----------



## horstj (6. August 2007)

dubbel schrieb:


> genau:
> aufschrauben - ablesen - abschrauben - *pssscchhfffttt* - wieder aufschrauben - ablesen - kopfrechnen:
> du weisst genau, wieviel luft verloren geht. es ist aber eh wenig.



kannst Du noch eine Zeichnung machen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B.Z. (6. August 2007)

Ich hatte die Pumpe über Nacht am Ventil angeschlossen gelassen. Am nächsten Morgen war der angezeigte Druck unverändert.

Am Samstag bin ich eine größere Tour gefahren, Wurzeln, Trails, alles dabei, keine Probleme mit der Gabel.

Und warum war am Montag der Druck weg?  

Evtl. hat das Ventil gehangen, war verschmutzt, was weis ich...

Jedenfalls werde ich die Gabel jetzt nicht einschicken, aber ein ungutes Gefühl bleibt für den Alpen X. Wahrscheinlich werde ich das Mehrgewicht in Kauf nehmen und die Pumpe in den Rucksack packen. Falls irgendwo in der Pampa der Druck weg wäre, fände ich das nicht wirklich lustig...

LG

Bernd


----------



## thof (6. August 2007)

B.Z. schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich werde ich das Mehrgewicht in Kauf nehmen und die Pumpe in den Rucksack packen. Falls irgendwo in der Pampa der Druck weg wäre, fände ich das nicht wirklich lustig...
> 
> LG
> 
> Bernd



ICh habe den Eindruck, du bist ein Leichtbau-/Gewichstfanatiker! Eine Dämpferpunpe gehört bei Luftelementen während eines AX auf jeden Fall in den Rucksack. Oder läßt du Flickzeug und Luftpumpe auch aus Gewichtsgründen zu Hause?


----------



## B.Z. (6. August 2007)

thof schrieb:


> ICh habe den Eindruck, du bist ein Leichtbau-/Gewichstfanatiker! Eine Dämpferpunpe gehört bei Luftelementen während eines AX auf jeden Fall in den Rucksack. Oder läßt du Flickzeug und Luftpumpe auch aus Gewichtsgründen zu Hause?


Na ja, es gibt ja diverse Packlisten von bikern und Touranbietern, aber eine Dämpferpumpe habe ich darauf noch nirgends entdecken können. Das ist ja wohl nicht ganz das Gleiche wie Flickzeug und Luftpumpe.

Intakte Dämpferelemente sollten m.M. einen Alpen X ohne Druckverlust überstehen.

Logischerweise versuche ich, das Gepäckgewicht so gering wie möglich zu halten.

Edit @ Rob 68: Mein Beitrag hat sich mit deinem überschnitten.


----------



## B.Z. (8. August 2007)

Das Genius wurde Heute für den Alpen X fit gemacht und bei dieser Gelegenheit gab es ein paar Umbauten (Dual Control raus, XTR-Kurbel, 180-er Scheibe)

















Auf der Wunschliste steht jetzt noch ein Funktacho, um das Kabel weg zu bekommen.. und an eine Carbon-Sattelstütze traue ich mich wegen dem Schnellspanner und gelegentlicher Höhenverstellung nicht so recht ran...  

LG

Bernd


----------



## RasantaRadfahra (9. August 2007)

Kann den nicht mal jemand dieses unsägliche Thema unter sonstiges oder Müll verschieben ?


----------



## Spargel (9. August 2007)

Nö, er wollte nur den Thread oben halten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## umtreiber (9. August 2007)

RasantaRadfahra schrieb:


> Kann den nicht mal jemand dieses unsägliche Thema unter sonstiges oder Müll verschieben ?



oder mit dem fred zusammenlegen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=278864


----------



## B.Z. (9. August 2007)

RasantaRadfahra schrieb:


> Kann den nicht mal jemand dieses unsägliche Thema unter sonstiges oder Müll verschieben ?


Zu jedem Schrott, der nichts mit bikes zu tun hat, gibts hier seitenlange Threads, aber dieser Thread ist unsäglich  

Ist schon ok, ich brauche das hier wirklich nicht...


----------



## Hanussen (9. August 2007)

Sorry, keine Lust den ganzen Thread zu lesen.

Folgendes:

1. Im neuen Mountain-Bike ist ein Test bzgl. HT gegen Fully - Fully schneidet dabei besser ab, da mehr Grip, weniger Anstrengung beim Fahren.

2. Das Mehrgewicht von 2,5 kg kann man, meines Erachtens, unter den Tisch fallen lassen.

3. Eine 1l Trinkflasche am Rahmen sollte reichen - Gelegenheiten zum Auffüllen wirst du genug haben. Evtl. noch eine kleinere Ersatzflasche in eine Seitentasche vom Rucksack stecken.

4. Es sollte möglichst viel Gewicht vom Fahrer (Rücksack) weg, ans Bike. Daher würde ich von einer Trinkblase abraten. Zudem: Wie füllt man die Dinger auf (hatte noch nie eine) - geht das auch an einem Bach oder brauch es dazu einen Wasserhahn / eine Flasche zum Füllen?!

MfG
Hanussen (der nächste Woche auch zum Alpencross fährt)


----------



## Elena.! (9. August 2007)

RasantaRadfahra schrieb:


> Kann den nicht mal jemand dieses unsägliche Thema unter sonstiges oder Müll verschieben ?



Erstmalwerfenwirdeinerechtschreibungaufdenmüllxxdannkannstdudichwiederabmelden!


----------



## umtreiber (9. August 2007)

RasantaRadfahra schrieb:


> Kann den nicht mal jemand dieses unsägliche Thema unter sonstiges oder Müll verschieben ?



sowas denkt man(n) und sagt man(n) nicht.
als strafe musst du jetzt den "Mountain-Bike"-Artikel "HT gegen Fully" auswendig lernen und mit einem Mehrgewicht von nur 2,5 kg und einer 5L Trinkflasche am Fully einen AlpenCross mit B.Z. fahren


----------



## thof (10. August 2007)

umtreiber schrieb:


> als strafe musst du jetzt den "Mountain-Bike"-Artikel "HT gegen Fully" auswendig lernen und mit einem Mehrgewicht von nur 2,5 kg und einer 5L Trinkflasche am Fully einen AlpenCross mit B.Z. fahren



Da würde ich auch gerne mitfahren. Ich weiß nur nicht, ob ich das HT oder Fully nehmen soll!


----------



## umtreiber (10. August 2007)

thof schrieb:


> Da würde ich auch gerne mitfahren. Ich weiß nur nicht, ob ich das HT oder Fully nehmen soll!



du könntest ja das forum hier fragen


----------



## horstj (10. August 2007)

Leute, Leute, Leute, es gibt aufregende Neuigkeiten:
in der letzten mountain-bike durfte Kurschat als Testfahrer den Kampf der Systeme tragen. Ergebnis
HT und Fully sind nahezu gleich schwer: 10,2 zu 10,4kg
die Strecke machts
Kurschat fährt am Fully mit Lockout hinten
wenn der fahrer müde wird, ist das rad nicht schneller
Wenn der Fahrer ordentlich warm ist, tritt er mit 800Watt am Berg (dann auf dem Fully)
Kurschat fährt sowieso schneller als alle anderen Fahrer auf der Teststrecke
Kurschat braucht mehr Sauerstoff, wenn er länger fährt
Topspeed an einem Downhill Stück war bei einer Messrunde unterschiedlich: Fully: 46, TH: 41km/h

Die Redakteure fassen dies dann so zusammen: klarer Sieg für das Fully

Ich hoffe, dass damit endlich endültig geklärt ist, dass man über die Alpen sinnvoll nur mit Sauerstoffmaske kommt. Und da ein HT leichter und leichter zu tragen ist, sollte beim Fully der Dämpfer abnehmbar sein, dann kann man ihn an Tragepassagen in die Tasche stecken.

P.S. läuft der Alpenx jetzt schon, dann könnte der Thread ja gehen.
P.P.S. mit dem hier vorgestellten Scott Radl kann man doch bedenkenlos hochfahren, wo ist da das Problem?


----------



## Spargel (10. August 2007)

horstj schrieb:


> in der letzten mountain-bike durfte Kurschat als Testfahrer den Kampf der Systeme tragen. Ergebnis
> HT und Fully sind nahezu gleich schwer: 10,2 zu 10,4kg


So ein schwachsinniger Äpfel mit Birnen Vergleich.
Wenn schon muß man gleiches mit gleichem vergleichen, 
und da ist ein HT immer mindestens eineinhalb Pfund leichter, eher zwei.


----------



## B.Z. (10. August 2007)

Rob_68 schrieb:


> On topic: ein wenig verwunderlich ist es schon, dass der Thread-Ersteller mit so einer Bike-Auswahl in der Garage nicht weiß, welches er zu nem Cross mitnehmen soll. Muss man sich ja die Frage stellen, was ihn überhaupt zu den beiden Käufen veranlasst hat  Vielleicht hat er aber auch nur ein wenig Angst, dass das gute Carbon-Teil zu hart auf nem AX rangenommen wird.



Der Thread begann ja mit den Gründen, warum ich darüber nachgedacht hatte und so ca. 2 Seiten später war die Entscheidung gefallen...  

Wir sollten den Thread jetzt sanft entschlafen lassen, bevor sich ein paar selbsternannte Foren-Oberlehrer wieder ins Höschen machen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

